# Flexibler iframe ?



## Ersatzkandidat (25. März 2004)

Gibt es eine moeglichkeit, einen iframe in seiner groesse (dabei ist hauptsaechlich die hoehe gemeint) flexibel ist?

ich kann bei meinem webhoster leider kein php benutzen und muss mit html improvisieren. und mir iframe kann man php vortaeuschen. der einzige nachteil, man gibt die groesse eines iframes fest an. schoener waere es, wenn er sich nach dem inhalt richten wuerde.

gibt es da eine moeglichkeit, dese feste groesse zu umgehen?
Danke fuer eure hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2004)

Hallo....

 --->http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148606


----------



## Ersatzkandidat (26. März 2004)

Ja genau sowas. seh ich das richtig, dass ich das per javascript einbinde? oder muss ich irgendwas anderes beachten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2004)

Jo, das siehst du richtig.. das ist Javascript.

Du musst der Sache als Parameter gewünschte Breite und Höhe übergeben.... ist aber, glaub ich, besser, weitere Fragen nicht hier, sondert dort zu klären


----------



## Ersatzkandidat (28. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *.... ist aber, glaub ich, besser, weitere Fragen nicht hier, sondert dort zu klären  *



ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ein bisschen arrogant klingst du schon. wenn man im forum keine (doofe) fragen stellen darf, wo dann und wozu ist es da? manchmal ist man nach einer gewissen zeit einfach betriebsblind und erkennt die einfachsten sachen nicht mehr. das rechtfertigt aber keine arroganz. sorry.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, was das mit Arroganz zu tun hat....

ich habe hier auf einen anderen Thread verwiesen, und halte es in diesem Thread hier nicht für sehr produktiv, sich über den anderen Thread auszutauschen, da man sonst immer erst in diesen entsprechenden Thread wechseln müsste, um zu sehen, worauf sich eine Fragestellung bezieht.

Ich würds also höchstens als Faulheit meinerseits einstufen.


----------

